# Mixing Antifreeze w/ Paint



## BehrSpar (Nov 22, 2013)

Guy at the counter said to try this today. He told me to use up to a 1:1 ratio in exterior paint with no problems. 

I will not try this, but I am interested to see which of you have heard something like this?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

What counter where you at the methadone clinic?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't see what _possibly_ go wrong.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

was he drunk :drink:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I have.
1:1 is probably wayyy off but what is antifreeze? Glycol.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I drank anti freeze once. Didn't taste good and getting stomach pumped wasnt fun either


----------



## T200 (Nov 11, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> What counter where you at the methadone clinic?


ROFL!

Reminds me of a job I was asked to check out.
Rough-cut siding on the house had been stained years ago.
A painter applied new solid stain.
2 or 3 years later, huge bubbles appeared in the paint -- most prominent where the siding got direct sun.

I cut open one of the bubbles and found a black tar-like residue under the stain. I didn't know what it was and had the SW rep. look at it. He called SW's help desk and was told it was the practice of some painters to add diesel fuel to stain, thinking that would help the stain penetrate.

I told the owners we would repaint ONLY if we could first strip the top coat. Because of the cost, the owner declined.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> I drank anti freeze once. Didn't taste good and getting stomach pumped wasnt fun either


Really? That is extremely dangerous!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

epretot said:


> Really? That is extremely dangerous!


That's what the dr said. I wasn't paying attention and grabbed a cup I had with anti freeze in it took a nice swig and realized it wasn't my 7up I had sitting on my work bench. I went straight to the hospital. I no longer work on cars so that shouldn't happen again. The dr said 15-20 ounces could kill a person pretty quick. I drank maybe 5-10 ounces.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

cdpainting said:


> That's what the dr said. I wasn't paying attention and grabbed a cup I had with anti freeze in it took a nice swig and realized it wasn't my 7up I had sitting on my work bench. I went straight to the hospital. I no longer work on cars so that shouldn't happen again. The dr said 15-20 ounces could kill a person pretty quick. I drank maybe 5-10 ounces.


A local painter in my neck of the woods committed suicide. His method was to drink antifreeze. 

How did you manage to get 10 ounces down the hatch before you noticed it wasn't the carbonated beverage you thought it was anyways? Lol:notworthy:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Back in those days I was a bigger pot head than Steve Richards.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> That's what the dr said. I wasn't paying attention and grabbed a cup I had with anti freeze in it took a nice swig and realized it wasn't my 7up I had sitting on my work bench. I went straight to the hospital. I no longer work on cars so that shouldn't happen again. The dr said 15-20 ounces could kill a person pretty quick. I drank maybe 5-10 ounces.


Well you had five Oz to go to prove the Dr. right or wrong.


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

T200 said:


> ROFL!
> 
> Reminds me of a job I was asked to check out.
> Rough-cut siding on the house had been stained years ago.
> ...


lol you know when you get a new hire and they are a little weird.. at smoko we were having a chat and he goes " this one time i spray painted a steel cabinet with 2 pac and instead of thinners i used petrol because i wanted it to set rock hard..


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Thats funny. If he added petrol to paint, it would stay wet and not dry due to the oil content.

With regards to black tar under the paint, it was common for painters to mix their own wood stain many years ago with adding some sump oil as a wood preservative .


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

BehrSpar said:


> Guy at the counter said to try this today. He told me to use up to a 1:1 ratio in exterior paint with no problems.
> 
> I will not try this, but I am interested to see which of you have heard something like this?


You are correct. We use to add anti freeze to latex paint but not in that ratio. Use to pee in oil paint in cold weather to keep it from crawling. Too much glycol made the film softer and susseptable to exessive dirt and mildew pick up. Paint manufactures increased glycols in paint and marketed it as cold weather safe before aggressive VOC laws and WB colorants. Had the same effect as adding your own anti freeze and was eliminated due to VOC laws.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

I ran across this video while researching hvlp systems. It's funny how it ties in to this op's question...

http://youtu.be/xlvx8jHf9k0


----------



## BehrSpar (Nov 22, 2013)

straight_lines said:


> What counter where you at the methadone clinic?


This had me cracking up with morning.


----------

